# Was Obama's crying fake?



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

of course. Dont see him crying over the thousands killed in drone attacks though do ya?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No one knows whether it was fake or not but as for me, I really don't think it was fake... even though I'm not so sure.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Without a doubt. First of all he wasn't even crying. Secondly it pisses me off how all he has to do is pause between words and he's somehow "struggling to keep his composure". :roll
The idiocy of some people.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

He has two children. I don't think it was fake.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

How many emotions and concerns did Romney feign throughout the course of his campaign? My guess would be all of them.

Politicians have to act. It's in the job description.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

My gut says it wasn't real.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

It was a fine performance. Bravo.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes it was.
Not even hating though, Obama>


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

No, some people have emotions and feelings.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

if it was before the election i would be more suspicious. it seemed real enough to me and i don't understand what the incentives would be to have it faked. i mean, what do we even mean by faked? if someone told him to try to cry during the sermon i mean speech that wouldn't surprise me (or to like not hold back his emotions). but i don't buy that it was orchestrated in any substantial way. and i don't think he would have been punished for failing to cry or that there would have been a fall-out or disappointment from his failure to do so.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

omfg gullible is not even the word ..


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, it was definitely real.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

If I were a president and something prevented me from reaching my nation's goals, I'd cry too.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

obviously not. this event has affected a lot of parents because you expect to send your kid off to school and expect them to be fine. besides that, there is the thought "what if it was my child?" And even more, a bunch of children just got killed for no reason and its heart breaking to think the pain that the parents will have to deal with and the misfortune that happened to these children.

I can't really describe the feeling, because I am not a parent, but this has really shooken up a lottt of parents, I know that. My mom, one of my managers, and others have all cried and been getting emotional just by watching the news about this event.

why would he fake cry? it would be kind of sick to do it for attention in the public and it. I doubt he wanted to cry on camera, especially when he has to give a speech about something so sad. He has feelings like everyone else does.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

It did kind of look like he was playing for the camera. If he really feels that strongly about the issue then I expect him to take some serious action on gun control.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes. I would be surprised to see a politician crying real tears. :lol

I realise he's a father and I'm sure he felt empathy on an intellectual level, but why do people expect the leader of a country to experience emotion so close to the surface? They have good control of that, they have to.

He wasn't even crying if we're watching the same video. Awkwardly dabbing under your eye and pausing between sentences is barely even sniffling. When people are trying to hold their composure, you can see the involuntary emotion in their face. It was bad acting and he shouldn't have tried to force it; it would have aroused less suspicion if he had simply displayed a stern concerned look.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I had a gut feeling that it was fake. He wasn't even crying, I didn't see any tears. All he did was dab his eye for a second. There was no facial contortion of emotion that usually accompanies strong emotion or crying. 

Nothing against the guy - just didn't feel that it was actual crying.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

If you're talking about his speech immediately after the shooting where he just rubbed his eyes, then yeah it seemed fake. He wasn't even rubbing his eyes on the right side. I haven't seen the latest though... did he cry at some other point? 

To be fair, most people on TV pretend to cry whenever disaster strikes. Gotta please the cameras :roll. He didn't really have a choice since he's the president though.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Of course. He's a fake through and through. 

I found his comments at the service on Sunday highly inappropriate. All he was at the service to do was to represent the country and be avalable to console families in their grief. Instead he turned it into a political speech about doing anything within the power that his office holds (with an eerie pause which seemed to say he'd like more power) to prevent things like this happening again (transation: he'd like all guns in the hands of the government, a trademark of dictators). Then when he left, the audience inexplicably clapped (don't know why, as it was supposed to be a solemn occasion) and this egomaniac turned back in his campaign mode and waved, soaking in the adulation.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Even if it was fake who cares? There are different degrees of "fake" too. No one is ever 100 % "real." Move on people... anyways I think it was probably more real than fake because Obama did seem to be visibly shook by it. He has kids too, give the man a break. This isn't really a time to be criticizing each other


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Trust me, there are tons of fake tears about this situation. Sociopath's are amongst us.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is this thread fake? YES.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

When do leaders cry for the children who lose their parents or parents who lose their children in wars they start abroad? We know there is pure intent in war; but the most concentrated, malicious, malevolent, pernicious will of evil imaginable in school shooters.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dont know really...... It would have not changed the situation, if he had had a hard pressed, and aggressive staunch, no-nonsense, zero tolearnce attitude spech to these type of crimes, or if he had used a 'cant believe whats happened', sad , empathy attitude in his speech.

If this had happened before the election, I bet there would have been some sort or crying and empathy / sympathy competition between Obama and Romney like never before to try and win votes.......


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

only god knows,, but I'll say YES


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

It doesn't really matter, even if it was totally fake. It's a normal thing for politicians to do. John Boehner for example, fake cries about everything. It doesn't bother me when he does it, but it is a little excessive.

My guess is that it was genuine though. I'm pretty desensitized to all of the terrible stuff that goes on in this country, but this most recent thing hit me really hard because I have a lot of little kids in my family. I think it hit most of us harder than the last 1,000,000 shooting sprees, just because it was a bunch of kids this time.

Oh, and I'd like to add that if he was "real crying", people would still complain. Republicans would cry about him looking too weak and they'd just b¡tch about how we need a stronger, more macho president that remains stone faced when little children get shot to death.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Of course it was fake; he's a politician. Pretty much everything he says or does is staged and planned, same as any president or other politician well off enough to have a team of speech writers and PR men.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't really care but I voted yes.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I heavily dislike Obama and I thought his emotions over the shootings were genuine.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

He Wasnt Crying?...dumbass paeople onthis site.. When it was happening I was sheading tears, not full on crying, but wiping my eyes just like he was.. He is a parent and i bet he was wondering, "what if those wer my kids?" Yes he is a politician but not everything is a ****ing act people.How can you not cry about a bynch of kindergartners being shot for no reason at all.

Plus, there is no reason to fake cry, hes already in office, and he isnt campaigning .I don't see the political gain by fake crying. So to the op,, that is a ridiculous question. Was he fake crying about a bunch of 5 6 7 year olds that will never grow up and experience life all because of some heartless evil maniac? Man you have to use your common sense!!!


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

olschool said:


> He Wasnt Crying?...dumbass paeople onthis site.. When it was happening I was sheading tears, not full on crying, but wiping my eyes just like he was.. He is a parent and i bet he was wondering, "what if those wer my kids?" Yes he is a politician but not everything is a ****ing act people.How can you not cry about a bynch of kindergartners being shot for no reason at all.
> 
> Plus, there is no reason to fake cry, hes already in office, and he isnt campaigning .I don't see the political gain by fake crying. So to the op,, that is a ridiculous question. Was he fake crying about a bunch of 5 6 7 year olds that will never grow up and experience life all because of some heartless evil maniac? Man you have to use your common sense!!!


So wiping your eyes when nothing's coming out is considered crying? I may not be the oldest person on the block, but i've seen a lot of people cry. Every time that i have, the persons eyes watered up first. This has to happen before a tear can actually come out. Sometime their voice even trembles a little bit. Some sniffling, something.


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

My how cynical so many of you are. Regardless of whether you saw tears (and unless you were right next to him, and he was crying uncontrollably, it's not likely to have been that noticeable) it is undeniable that his eyes were red from crying.

http://northdallasgazette.com/2012/...-statement-on-the-newton-ct-school-shootings/

There is a concept that apparently (if some of the responses are any indication) many members of this forum lack, known as empathy.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

People are idiots. Why do I still come here? :roll


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

There are some obvious voting options missing.
For example _"I don't care"_ or _"Why does this matter?"_.

I care about rational arguments, not political acting.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree with olschool and jingybopa.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Is Picklenose fake? Is the cat in the box dead or alive? Is the universe real? Or is it only real when we observe it?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jingybopa said:


> There is a concept that apparently (if some of the responses are any indication) many members of this forum lack, known as empathy.


Yes. I'm blown away by this.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

olschool said:


> He Wasnt Crying?...dumbass paeople onthis site.. When it was happening I was sheading tears, not full on crying, but wiping my eyes just like he was.. He is a parent and i bet he was wondering, "what if those wer my kids?" Yes he is a politician but not everything is a ****ing act people.How can you not cry about a bynch of kindergartners being shot for no reason at all.
> 
> Plus, there is no reason to fake cry, hes already in office, and he isnt campaigning .I don't see the political gain by fake crying. So to the op,, that is a ridiculous question. Was he fake crying about a bunch of 5 6 7 year olds that will never grow up and experience life all because of some heartless evil maniac? Man you have to use your common sense!!!


You really need to learn how to read fake emotions & learn how to read ppl in general...You're really Horrible at it. He was faking (as he should have, It was only right in a situation like that).

And Some of us don't cry over people we don't know...It's a really messed up situation but at the end of the day it's was random kids we never knew or cared about from the begining. Real ****.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, crocodile tears if I ever I saw them.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes. Although I think he understands the situation and that he feels deeply sorry for them, but I don't think it would make him cry.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I think he had just a bad day and when he heard about that shooting the stress overload made him cry. Or he had just dry eyes...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am still trying to figure out if Hill Clinton's concussion is real.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

why on GIRTH would he ever be faking it?

WTH


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just because you or I didn't cry doesn't mean that Obama can't. He's a much more sociable person and personally having children means that the tragedy affects him more.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> What do you think?


Of course it was genuine. What a ridiculous question.

The moisture that released from his tear ducts was a sign to all of us that the messiah is human. He is a superhero to American citizens during the day, and a loving husband and father at night. The great leader is allowed to show empathy for the fallen victims, because it proves that he too, is similar to us in many ways. On special occasions, god sends us a sign that he is both human and divine.

I don't know. the other day I watched the new Obama channel that was unveiled on November 8th after his reelection. It's dedicated to covering all things Obama 24/7 (the channel used to be called MSNBC, I think?) But yes, the lapdog anchors drooled over the messiah's emotional speeches. Because the great leader promised 'sensible gun legislation' and emphatically announced that he would do everything in his power to 'prevent innocent children from dying.' I personally could have recited the entire speech by memory, because it's the exact same speech he gave after Aurora.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> Just because you or I didn't cry doesn't mean that Obama can't. He's a much more sociable person and personally having children means that the tragedy affects him more.


 I cry all the time. Unfortunately, fear is a much more powerful emotion than sadness. And I fear a man who would fake tears for dead children in a cheap (and obvious) ploy to gain political support for his agenda.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I mean clearly the Obama haters will say he was faking regardless of their actual opinion, so this poll is stupid. Just look at all the people talking about his political agenda. So obnoxious. All I know is I was tearing up when I heard the news, so I find it perfectly reasonable that a guy who _actually_ has children would be. You guys not thinking it was real just shows how disconnected you are emotionally to events like this shooting. And how obsessed you are with hating on the guy under any circumstance.

A friend of a friend posted on Facebook after Obama's speech something along the lines of "that ****ing moron Obama said Newtown wrong!" And it was just like...WOW. Some people will find any possible angle to bash Obama and make things political, even when 20 kids died a few hours earlier, just 15 minutes from where we live.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

He wiped his "tears" as if they came from the outside corners of his eyes. When somebody is crying, it comes from the inside corners.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

For all those saying it was real, don't you realise the tear ducts are at the other side of the eye from where he was wiping.. yeah.. so real.. LOL


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

anti-socialsocialite said:


> He wiped his "tears" as if they came from the outside corners of his eyes. When somebody is crying, it comes from the inside corners.


Exactly. I posted my this before I read you'd posted this.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

God this place is full of paranoia. Maybe the rest of you don't empathize as well because you're all CHILDLESS. People who have kids empathize a lot more because they can imagine that happening to their offspring. One on my coworkers was crying after this. He was a guy too.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> *God this place is full of paranoia.* Maybe the rest of you don't empathize as well because you're all CHILDLESS. People who have kids empathize a lot more because they can imagine that happening to their offspring. One on my coworkers was crying after this. He was a guy too.


No, it's full of people that know politicians play for the camera. Go read over the responses again. Neutral members who don't even contribute to the political threads are skeptical about his crying. Even though they don't question his sympathy for the victims in Newtown, they wonder if was trying a little too hard to look shook up. But you already called those people a bunch of idiots.

It's possible to empathize for the victims and families without crying. You made it sound like everyone in this thread is dismissive of the tragedy. Also, you don't have to be a parent to be shaken by innocent children being murdered. Don't play that card. I hate when people personalize the tragedy to elevate their own opinion, as if their words are somehow more meaningful than others.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> of course. Dont see him crying over the thousands killed in drone attacks though do ya?





fredbloggs02 said:


> When do leaders cry for the children who lose their parents or parents who lose their children in wars they start abroad? We know there is pure intent in war; but the most concentrated, malicious, malevolent, pernicious will of evil imaginable in school shooters.





anti-socialsocialite said:


> He wiped his "tears" as if they came from the outside corners of his eyes. When somebody is crying, it comes from the inside corners.


These posts are too real.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

rymo said:


> I mean clearly the Obama haters will say he was faking regardless of their actual opinion, so this poll is stupid. Just look at all the people talking about his political agenda. So obnoxious. All I know is I was tearing up when I heard the news, so I find it perfectly reasonable that a guy who _actually_ has children would be. You guys not thinking it was real just shows how disconnected you are emotionally to events like this shooting. And how obsessed you are with hating on the guy under any circumstance.
> 
> A friend of a friend posted on Facebook after Obama's speech something along the lines of "that ****ing moron Obama said Newtown wrong!" And it was just like...WOW. Some people will find any possible angle to bash Obama and make things political, even when 20 kids died a few hours earlier, just 15 minutes from where we live.


 I have made no secret of the fact that I dislike Obama, his agenda, his party and his fans.

Frankly, I believe that whether his tears were fake or not, he knew what he was doing. He's a career politician. He knows political gold when he sees it.


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> of course. Dont see him crying over the thousands killed in drone attacks though do ya?


yeah I didn't see him cry over the bombing of libya which killed a bunch of children either


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> God this place is full of paranoia. Maybe the rest of you don't empathize as well because you're all CHILDLESS. People who have kids empathize a lot more because they can imagine that happening to their offspring. One on my coworkers was crying after this. He was a guy too.


well your coworker didn't kill a 16 year old American via drone strike


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rymo said:


> I mean clearly the Obama haters will say he was faking regardless of their actual opinion, so this poll is stupid. Just look at all the people talking about his political agenda. So obnoxious. All I know is I was tearing up when I heard the news, so I find it perfectly reasonable that a guy who _actually_ has children would be. You guys not thinking it was real just shows how disconnected you are emotionally to events like this shooting. And how obsessed you are with hating on the guy under any circumstance.
> 
> A friend of a friend posted on Facebook after Obama's speech something along the lines of "that ****ing moron Obama said Newtown wrong!" And it was just like...WOW. Some people will find any possible angle to bash Obama and make things political, even when 20 kids died a few hours earlier, just 15 minutes from where we live.


If I had seen a REAL tear, then maybe I would have thought it was genuine. He just stuck a finger up to his eye - and I really hope it wasn't the middle finger!

Hearing about those kids made me start to cry through the Paxil three times! Remembering how life was in 1981-1982 when I was in the first grade. Today is a whole different mess.


----------



## BestWishes (Jul 24, 2012)

No


----------



## xrueses (Dec 13, 2012)

Marlon said:


>


Miss this show....

I don't know if it was fake or not.


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

I think he's a sociopath

Not really but I noticed that when he wipe tear in the right eyes he wiped the outside part of the eye and tear duct is supposed to be on the inside. Suspicious.


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

olschool said:


> He Wasnt Crying?...dumbass paeople onthis site.. When it was happening I was sheading tears, not full on crying, but wiping my eyes just like he was.. He is a parent and i bet he was wondering, "what if those wer my kids?" Yes he is a politician but not everything is a ****ing act people.How can you not cry about a bynch of kindergartners being shot for no reason at all.
> 
> Plus, there is no reason to fake cry, hes already in office, and he isnt campaigning .I don't see the political gain by fake crying. So to the op,, that is a ridiculous question. Was he fake crying about a bunch of 5 6 7 year olds that will never grow up and experience life all because of some heartless evil maniac? Man you have to use your common sense!!!





diamondheart89 said:


> People are idiots. Why do I still come here? :roll


No need to attack those who disagree with you. Enough with "disagree with me you're an idiot mentality". It just plain sanctimonious.

Let's make this forum less hostile everyone, as Barrack Obama says - YES WE CAN!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I believe it was fake. Which doesnt mean Im calling his Satan. I mean he is the president. How many sad things does he hear every day? He has to know how many people are dying and fighting and how many children are being condemned to prostitution and slavery in Thailand, China, and India. Evil happens everywhere. Surprise surprise but those 18 children are a very very small fraction, if you want to look at child murder and death globally.

I have a feeling this statement is going to label me an insensitive jerk. lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

SkeithKid said:


> No need to attack those who disagree with you. Enough with "disagree with me you're an idiot mentality". It just plain sanctimonious.
> 
> Let's make this forum less hostile everyone, as Barrack Obama says - YES WE CAN!


No, people ARE idiots. Stop trying to ruin my fun. Go poop in someone else's party. No good do-gooders. :roll


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Doomed said:


> No, it's full of people that know politicians play for the camera. Go read over the responses again. Neutral members who don't even contribute to the political threads are skeptical about his crying. Even though they don't question his sympathy for the victims in Newtown, they wonder if was trying a little too hard to look shook up. But you already called those people a bunch of idiots.
> 
> It's possible to empathize for the victims and families without crying. You made it sound like everyone in this thread is dismissive of the tragedy. Also, you don't have to be a parent to be shaken by innocent children being murdered. Don't play that card. I hate when people personalize the tragedy to elevate their own opinion, as if their words are somehow more meaningful than others.


Okay, I wasn't originally going to respond to this because honestly your post is full of boredom and annoying pretentiousness but now that I've read it I can't leave it alone. 
1. How do you know if or how affected he was ?
2. Yes most politicians are fake, however my point was essentially that even if he was affected, people here would probably be suspicious f his every action anyway, because that's how they function.
3. Yes there are many idiots here, embrace that fact, there's no use denying it.
4. Why are you ****ting on people who do cry over thing? Not crying about things is understandable but crying about them is suspicious? 
5. Also, nowhere did I state only people with children can empathize, but I bet you if you conducted a study on it, you'd find that it's more personal for people who do have kids, especially young ones. The same reason cancer stories are more personal for people who know someone with cancer. 
6. Wow, that was tedious. Don't make me type another one.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> 6. Wow, that was tedious. Don't make me type another one.


Don't worry. You're not worth a proper response.


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

Doomed said:


> Don't worry. You're not worth a proper response.


Oh lol


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Okay, I wasn't originally going to respond to this because honestly your post is full of boredom and annoying pretentiousness but now that I've read it I can't leave it alone.
> 
> 3. Yes there are many idiots here, embrace that fact, there's no use denying it.


There are many people who feel superior than other on internet too.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Doomed said:


> Don't worry. You're not worth a proper response.


:lol owned.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Doomed said:


> Don't worry. You're not worth a proper response.


Oh dear, well that was oh so hurtful. :roll

My heart really bleeds.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> of course. Dont see him crying over the thousands killed in drone attacks though do ya?


^ awful. especially how he tries to cover everything up, and the media helps him too. Like Benghazi.

Yeah it was fake. His whole life is one big act. Not to say he wasn't saddened by this, but yeah, like skeithkid said, the tear duct is in the inside of the eye haha.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Oddly, he doesn't cry about all the Mexicans dead due to his administration's Fast & Furious.


----------

